# Please Drink More (water that is)



## Eboy87 (Jul 22, 2008)

I was invited to spend the day with the audio department at the Muny today. Some of you on here know what that is, for the rest, it's an outdoor theater (a big outdoor theater) here in St. Louis. Well, the temperature today I'm pretty sure went up to 100˚ with the misery factor (heat index). I got there at 12:30 for the afternoon rehearsal and stayed until after the show, leaving about 11:15. During rehearsal, one of the other people on audio crew (I don't really know who as I didn't meet him) had to be rushed to the hospital with heat stroke.

Guys and girls, if you're outdoors working in the heat, drink water. If you feel a headache coming on, you're dehydrated and it's a bit too late to start worrying about that. Even if you don't feel thirsty, drink water. I went through 3 Nalgenes of water and 2 bottles of Gatorade. Your health comes first.

Just a friendly reminder from someone. If I wind up working with any of you, I really don't want to have to rush you to the hospital (I don't mean that the way it probably comes across).

EDIT: Oops, I meant to post this in the General Advice board. Dave, if you read this, is there a chance it can be moved?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 26, 2008)

As someone who has passed a kidney stone (which can develop from dehydration and often is compared to birthing pains), I heartily agree. 
As part of my local union's dress code, we are always required to pants on work calls. When it's hot out, many people complain about this part of the code, but FWIW, beyond preventing minor injuries, wearing pants can also slow dehydration (clothes absorb the sweat and keep you cooler longer).


----------



## waynehoskins (Jul 27, 2008)

A few years back I did a bunch of work with an outdoor theatre in Fort Worth. 100 degrees here isn't uncommon (in fact, today saw upwards of 100, I believe), even before the heat index is calculated. We all learned that water is a must. Or liquids of some sort. And that it's much easier to minimize the amount of in-the-sun-without-shade work you do in the heat of the day if you work more in the evening and morning.

The space was rather well shaded, quite a few old trees, and there were a few buildings on the property too, so every so often we'd take breaks in the shade or air conditioning or make a store run or something of the sort that would get us out of the sun.

For a fair bit of the season we also inherited a pet spider in the booth; he made his home right by the door. Harmless thing, thankfully. Fun stuff.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 27, 2008)

Being an Eagle scout, I always carry my nalgene full of water, a first aid kit, a bag of essential tools (not just for theatre), any job-specific tools for the day, a full change of clothes and shoes, sunscreen, bug spray, Eucerin, gatorade powder, and a few small vittles (granola bars, etc) to outdoor gigs.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 28, 2008)

Last summer I was working an outdoor music festival that lasted for two weeks. Each day was 14 - 18 hours long (no going inside until we got back to teh hotel each evening). It was at least 90 degreese, with high humidity every day. Even after forcing myself to drink water and Gatoraide, I still got heat stroke the third day, and could not mix monitors for the concerts that night. In the same week, 4 other crew members also got sick. When It came around again this month, we forced ourselves to drink even more, and noone got sick this year. We learned the hard way that you really do have to force yourself to drink, and that is not easy at times. It sneaks up on you, even when you think you are doing the right things to take care of yourself.

~Dave


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 28, 2008)

Water, Gatorade/poweraide/vitamin water and something with a small amount of salt in it, be it a granola/power bar or a very small amount of chips. Keep in mind that when you're sweating you're sweating out vital nutrients your body needs.

If you just chug water you're not doing yourself any good.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 28, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> ...Keep in mind that when you're sweating you're sweating out vital nutrients your body needs...


 As evidenced on me by the "salt" stains on my black shirts at work. At the end of a hard day, my shirt looks like ruinexplorer's avatar (except white on black). Comes right out in the wash, though. Does anyone else have this problem, or is it just my chemical imbalance? Too much, or not enough, salt in the diet?


----------



## hillbillyfunk (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been doing outdoor venues since 1986 (started in concessions as a kid) and I can tell you the most important part of working outdoors is a *hat!* I wear a light fiber "Drivers Cap" because thinking in the shade is so much easier, if your brain gets hot you cannot use it correctly. I pour a lot of water over my head and neck, sometimes I use one of those "colol Neck" thingys from the truck stops. Don't drink ice cold water, there is the shock issue (thing ice cream headache) and it takes more energy to bring it up to 98F for your body to use it.


When I am loading out after dark in an outdoor venue (especially a rock show) my shirt is usually off unless it's too buggy, but I still suck the water down. It's often 90F with 90% humidity at night and the sweat doesn't evaporate... it's called "Gig Butt" and it sucks.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 28, 2008)

hillbillyfunk said:


> When I am loading out after dark in an outdoor venue (especially a rock show) my shirt is usually off unless it's too buggy, but I still suck the water down. It's often 90F with 90% humidity at night and the sweat doesn't evaporate... it's called "Gig Butt" and it sucks.



I almost forgot one of the most important things on my list - Gold Bond powder.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 3, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> As evidenced on me by the "salt" stains on my black shirts at work. At the end of a hard day, my shirt looks like ruinexplorer's avatar (except white on black). Comes right out in the wash, though. Does anyone else have this problem, or is it just my chemical imbalance? Too much, or not enough, salt in the diet?



Yep, had the same problem. It gets more evident the more dehydrated I get. If I am plenty hydrated, it isn't so evident (by the way, many of us end up being dehydrated before we even go out to work). Nasty bit my Dr. always says: your pee should be clear, if it's yellow, you're not drinking enough. 

Stay healthy.


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 4, 2008)

_But But, my red bull has water in it_ 

People we work in an industry where caffeine is just part of the corporate culture, but although it gives you a short high it does resolve all your problems eventually you will run out of energy and thats when things turn bad. Balance your "energy drinks" with water because they just don't give you enough of the stuff you require to keep going and working at your peak.


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 4, 2008)

My recomendation is against REGULAR usage of energy drinks like Monster or Red Bull. Directly related to this thread: the carbonation and caffine int ehm help to dehydrate you. And, there is so much sugan in those things, that your crash from your sugar high is worse than not having the inital high to begin with. Although I certainly will not debate that fact that, there are certain days when you really just need the boost to get going. I have a guy on my crew who drinks a couple of monsters a day, and I have seen it do bad things to him every now and again. He can be quite grumpy when he comes down from the sugar (but all in all is a great employee). Just my $0.02.

~Dave


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 9, 2008)

Also, back from my Anatomy and Physiology class, your body uses more water when you are loaded with sugar. All in all, I don't know if you actually get the benefit of any of the liquid in the highly sugared drinks because of that. I personally can't stand diet drinks, and since most people want the caffeine and the sugar, I doubt that they are of as much concern. To top it off, caffeine has a half life in your system of 8-12 hours. So if you are chugging it to keep awake during your shows, most likely you won't be getting a good night's sleep so you will need it again the next day. Just something to think about.


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 19, 2008)

My venue is an amphitheatre. We have 7 water coolers scattered throughout the facility, and I always keep a water bottle where I can get to it easily. Typically, I refill that water bottle, 4 or 5 times a day, especially as we get into the warmer part of the year. I also wear a funny looking, wide brimmed hat, with a flap covering my neck, sunglasses, and sunscreen. The company provides the sunscreen. Even with all of this, I still get dehydrated and sunburned. Some days, between, the sun, the heat, and the physical exertion, I'm literally shaking at the end of the day from shear exhaustion. Fortunately, this is a very rare occurrence. It actually hasn't happened since I started wearing the funny looking hat.

Still, it would take a lot for me to trade what I do for an air conditioned "real" job.


----------



## quarterfront (Aug 19, 2008)

Eboy87 said:


> I was invited to spend the day with the audio department at the Muny today. Some of you on here know what that is, for the rest, it's an outdoor theater (a big outdoor theater) here in St. Louis


I moonlight during the summer on wardrobe crew out at Starlight, which is the Muny's sister in KC. Last summer in late July we did Wizard of Oz and I was the Scarecrow's personal dresser. Aside from hanging up his costume to dry post show, my primary responsibility was meeting him offstage with a liter of water and a cool wet towel to drape over his neck every time he exited.
Starlight is "indoor" now, not the audience but just the stage house, and thus, is air conditioned. Back when it was pure outdoor it was really hard on actors. As it is, it's no picnic for them.


----------



## TWSmith (Aug 22, 2008)

Eboy87 said:


> Guys and girls, if you're outdoors working in the heat, drink water. If you feel a headache coming on, you're dehydrated and it's a bit too late to start worrying about that. Even if you don't feel thirsty, drink water. I went through 3 Nalgenes of water and 2 bottles of Gatorade. Your health comes first.



I've found that coconut water works better than Gatorade/Powerade/whatever-ade. It's been quoted as being so hydrating that it (_young_ coconut water) was used in WWII as a plasma replacement when supplies ran low. It has more electrolytes and potassium than anything I've consumed. Plus, there's no high-fructose corn syrup or sugar, which actually dehydrates you! I usually have at least four or five of them during a 10-hour marathon outdoor gig. More here: Darren Rovell's Gatorade blog: Latest Isotonic Drink: Coconut Juice

Avoid the canned variety, as it is too acidic (higher for packaging purposes). Try to find Zico's brand or those that come in a carton-like container (think Myoplex's or Muscle Milk's protein-shake containers). Your closest Whole Foods or Trader Joe's (or similar hybrid health food / grocery store) should carry it.

Non-commercialized, it's been available in Brooklyn for years, courtesy of our high Caribbean immigrant population. Vendors sell it on the street fresh (meaning, they crack the young coconut in front of you and pour it, or they shave a young coconut and tap a straw-sized hole in the top for you to carry and drink directly). Independent distributors have been bottling and selling it via local vegetable markets.


----------



## coolbeam (Aug 22, 2008)

After all, it worked for Gilligan, and the rest... ... ...isle!


----------

